# Any Seniors Here Still Smoking?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2012)

It's great if you've never smoked at all, but if you did, did you quit?  Are some seniors here still smoking?  I smoked when I was young for around 15 years, and decided to quit cold turkey after seeing that it was affecting my breathing and overall health.  Here's a short page I wrote for those older folks who are thinking of quitting...http://www.natmedtalk.com/blog.php?b=194


----------



## Laurel (Nov 21, 2012)

After trying both nicotine gum and patches with no success, I quit cold turkey about 10 years ago. I had a pack a day habit and did most of my smoking in the evening. Sometimes I dream about smoking and wake up wanting one, but that urge subsides quickly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2012)

Great, congratulations!  I think cold turkey is the best way, quitting was the smartest thing I ever did, and I never have the urge.


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 22, 2012)

My very wise mom broke me of ever wanting to smoke when I was ten.  She decided to take up smoking and I commented I thought I would like to smoke too.  Mom was a person of few words so when her  Five-Foot Nuthin' tiny self spoke, you listened.

In kind reply to my desire to smoke, she said "REALLY?!?!"  and handed me the cigarette with the instructions to inhale as deep as I could and swallow:grey:

I still can't come up with words to describe how I felt with my lungs full of smoke - lol lol lol

That was the end of my smoking ventures and mom's, as she threw the pack out and never picked them up again.

It was all for the best, elst I never could have afforded my horses.  I've had two horses the bulk of my life.  Generally speaking two horses have always been cheaper than four cartons of cigarettes a month and one weekly night of bingo - lol lol  It's only in the last five years that my second set of Keepers have started costing me a lot of vet bills.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 22, 2012)

> [h=2]Any Seniors Here Still Smoking?[/h]




... smoking WHAT? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've had my on-again/off-again relationhships with demon tobacco, mostly when I was working in the clubs (hard NOT to smoke when it's all that's going into your lungs!). Lately I've been "on-again" because I spend so many hours in front of the computer. I know it isn't healthy, I kid myself that my Taijiquan practice evens things out, but mainly I feel I'm at that point of life where I should be able to indulge in whatever I want without guilt, and I do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2012)

A smart and strong lady, the acorn doesn't fall far from the tree!  ride:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2012)

SifuPhil said:


> ... smoking WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, we should all do what we want, especially when long in the tooth like you and me.  One thing I've neve done, is push anybody to quit, it was what I wanted for myself at the time, and it's a matter of individual choice.  Although smoking the wacky weed is probably healthier. layful:


----------



## TWHRider (Nov 22, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> Although smoking the wacky weed is probably healthier. layful:



Recreational MerreeWanneee  got the Thumbs Up in Colorado and Washington State on November 6th - or was it 7th?  I slept several times since the elections, I can't remember.  I don't need any help slowing my brain functions down


http://money.cnn.com/2012/11/07/news/economy/marijuana-legalization-washington-colorado/index.html

Be interesting to see how this plays out since the Federal government still views it as illegal:indecisiveness:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 22, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree, we should all do what we want, especially when long in the tooth like you and me.  One thing I've neve done, is push anybody to quit, it was what I wanted for myself at the time, and it's a matter of individual choice.



If only everyone were so wise ...



> Although smoking the wacky weed is probably healthier. layful:



Oh, do NOT get me started! I've written so many words on the subject ...

... actually that gives me an idea for a few topics here *BWAHAhahahahahahahahahaha!*


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 22, 2012)

TWHRider said:


> Recreational MerreeWanneee  got the Thumbs Up in Colorado and Washington State on November 6th - or was it 7th?  I slept several times since the elections, I can't remember.  I don't need any help slowing my brain functions down
> 
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2012/11/07/news/economy/marijuana-legalization-washington-colorado/index.html
> ...



They'll most likely do what they did in California and Oregon - send in the shock-troops to trash the dispensaries. Even though Obama stated (back near the beginning of his first term) that he wouldn't commit Federal resources to fighting these places he went back on his word and sent the storm-troopers in. 

As long as there's a dichotomy between State and Federal laws you can be sure the Feds will always win, especially on such a hot-button issue (although not as hot-button as it once was - more and more Americans are coming to their senses and realizing that it isn't quite the _Reefer Madness_ monster it's made out to be). It's interesting though that they went the recreational route - most places are still lobbying for the medical marijuana. 

Mark my words - they'll crash and burn (no pun intended) before too long.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm in Colorado, and I'm surprised it wasn't legalized years ago really.  I don't know all the legalities and political aspects of it, but I figure it makes sense to sell it like liquor and tax it, it's not as harmful as some other hard drugs out there.  I don't think the feds have an interest in targeting the average user, but there are definitely guidelines to be ironed out, between state and federal regulations.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 22, 2012)

It's actually a more complex issue than it might at first appear. First you have to decide between decriminalization and legalization. Then you have to decide if you really do want the government in charge of overseeing production and distribution - it will probably end up like cigarettes, with a few hundred additives thrown into the weed and all of it becoming the bland, generic standard. Then you have the medical marijuana issues - an almost entirely different aspect. If left up to individual states, you'll have many conflicts in cases of traveling and commuting across state lines. 

Finally, you'll have to wonder how the government will replace the money-making monolith that is strict marijuana law enforcement - there is an entire industry based solely upon busting smokers, everything from the local beat cop to the jail commissary contractors. It's a monster profit-center, one that they won't give up willingly.


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Nov 23, 2012)

I've been smoking off and on for years, and to make matters worse, I'm asthmatic...how crazy is that! I once quit for ten years but started again after using the excuse of the stress of going through a divorce. I actually hate the habit, hate the cost, hate what it does to my health, so I'm once again trying to quit. I should just go cold turkey, that would be the best way. 

Speaking of marijuana...I'm reminded of the time when I was a young registered nurse working in the trauma unit of a hospital. A doctor friend of mine was always after me to quit smoking. He finally told me one day in a tongue-in-cheek manner, "Don't smoke butts anymore, smoke pot, it's better for you!"  That was a long time ago, I no longer work because of disability, but I'll never forget what he said, LOL.


----------

